# Ready to Harvest? 8 weeks



## smokedawg402 (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I was hoping to grab some of your opinions on this. While most the hairs have turned amber , from what i can tell it doesn't seem like many trichomes have turned. This plant is exactly 8 weeks today and the specimen is a tiny leaf of the main cola. 
What would you do? Harvest now or wait? (Obviously, I want the THC to be at its highest %) :icon_smile:

Thanks,
SmokeDawg 

View attachment trichomes.pdf


----------



## skullcandy (Dec 1, 2012)

i am new to growing but from what i have read on this fourm if you harvest now the flowers with be more potent. and as for waiting for more to turn , it will give you more of cbd, cbn which i believe is for more pain relife then a head high but if yours have close too about half turned that makes a good combination.


----------



## Locked (Dec 1, 2012)

I would most certainly wait longer. I have had a stray Amber or two early on when all the trichomes have yet to cloudy up. Kind of looks like that.jmo


----------



## smokedawg402 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I think as an experiment I will harvest it in 3 different stages. 
1. Now with basically 95% clear/milky 
2. when it reaches 50/50 clear versus amber
3. when majority of trichomes are amber

Looking forward to the outcome.


----------



## Locked (Dec 2, 2012)

smokedawg402 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice. I think as an experiment I will harvest it in 3 different stages.
> 1. Now with basically 95% clear/milky
> 2. when it reaches 50/50 clear versus amber
> 3. when majority of trichomes are amber
> ...




I have a hard time getting them past 10-20% amber....don't know if it is a lack of patience or what.


----------



## Iams (Dec 3, 2012)

New to growing too, but I'd wait and check again in a week from what I have learned here. Nice pic of trichs!:icon_smile: 


LoL Hamster, probably of combo of lack of paitence AND what!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2012)

just because your at 8 weeks doesnt meen Harvest...just meens a good time to start checking...What strain is this?...maybe we have grown it out...as for your pic of the trichs..looks like this could be Sativa and needs a few more weeks or more...I liked harvesting in sections for a spell...now I look for 50%ambers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 4, 2012)

What strain are you growing?  I do not believe that it looks like it is ready.  Most strains take over 8 weeks and if this is a sat dominant, it could take significantly longer.  The color of the hairs means nothing regarding the ripeness of the plant.  The hairs can turn for a variety of reasons.


----------



## smokedawg402 (Dec 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have no idea what strain this one is. I ordered 8 different known strains and it came with a free "goodie bag of feminized seeds". Out of all the strains, one of the mystery ones is the best.
I went ahead and harvested one of them early and currently drying it out. I noticed right after that the other plants beside it began a 2nd growth spurt, sprouting more white pistols everywhere and getting much thicker.
I've attached some images of the plant and just took a pic of the trichomes which seem to be 95% clear. 
Thanks for everyone's advice! I think I will take it and wait longer, especially now that I see a secondary growth spurt. I'll keep an eye on the trichomes weekly.
Any advice is always appreciated!

SmokeDawg 

View attachment newpics.pdf


----------

